# Auto 2001 GTI 1.8



## maxin relaxin (Sep 9, 2010)

Recommendations on oil? 

thanks :wave:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

0W-30 German Castrol, available at Pep Boys/Autozone. 0W-40 Mobil 1, available at Everywhere. You can't really go wrong with either of these.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Mobil 1 HiMiles, 10w-30 for summer. Great product for a modest price.:thumbup: 


Edge 5w-30 did the best of any oil I've seen in a 1.8t


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*10w-xx*

a 502 or acea a3/b4 5w-30 or 5w-40 would suit the 1.8 better year round. m1 10w-30 is not acea a3 although the hi miles 10w-40 is. but 10w-xx is not a good match for a turbo imo. m1 0w-40 is the easyest oil to find, the new castrol is around along with many others. the mann 940/25 filter for the passat fits and will bring the capacity to a full five qts..


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

gmikel said:


> a 502 or acea a3/b4 5w-30 or 5w-40 would suit the 1.8 better year round. m1 10w-30 is not acea a3 although the hi miles 10w-40 is. but 10w-xx is not a good match for a turbo imo. m1 0w-40 is the easyest oil to find, the new castrol is around along with many others. the mann 940/25 filter for the passat fits and will bring the capacity to a full five qts..


 Mobil 1 10w-30 HM is ACEA A3, one of just a few 30 weights to make the +150c High-Temp/High-Shear rating of >3.5cP, like German Syntec and MaxLife Synth, BMW's Castrol 5w-30....and all the Euro 5w-30s. 

http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/NAXXENPVLMOMobil_1_High_Mileage_Oil.aspx 

Specifications and Approvals 

Mobil 1 High Mileage oils meet or exceed the requirements of:	5W-30 10W-30 10W-40 
ACEA	A1/B1,A5/B5	A3/B3,A3/B4	A3/B3,A3/B4 

Not that it matters, I've gotten great DOCUMENTED results from A5 oils (common 5w-30 synths) it's just the same "quality", just thinner, and better. 










Shall I post some UOAs?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*if it makes you happy*



Apexxx said:


> Mobil 1 10w-30 HM is ACEA A3, one of just a few 30 weights to make the +150c High-Temp/High-Shear rating of >3.5cP, like German Syntec and MaxLife Synth, BMW's Castrol 5w-30....and all the Euro 5w-30s.
> 
> http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/NAXXENPVLMOMobil_1_High_Mileage_Oil.aspx
> 
> ...


 you're right m1 high miles is a3/b4, but it wasn't always. nobody knows like you. NOT!!!


----------

